
This cartoon explains why Elon Musk thinks we’re in a computer simulation - UlysseBottello
http://www.vox.com/technology/2016/6/23/12007694/elon-musk-simulation-cartoon
======
dragonbonheur
If anyone at SpaceX is reading this, please, please, please make sure Elon
Musk has not been exposed to dangerous chemicals or radiation. /s

More seriously, in 10K years we may be the first to even care about running
simulations that detailed. There must be a first for anyone.

If there are glitches in reality or a wall that we hit and somehow fall of the
edge of the universe, then OK - it may be a sim. But until then, assume
everything's real and that belief that we're in a sim is no different than the
superstitions of sky gods that watch your every move and will smite you if you
don't follow their extremely vague and conflicting instructions or the
superstition that the earth was flat and you may fall of the edge if you cross
the Atlantic or that the universe is balanced on the back of four elephants
themselves standing atop a giant-ass turtle.

